# Need help, tank is horrific after my stroke



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hopefully you get well soon,
It looks like you got the tank perimeters looking good again, maybe cut the lighting schedule to 8 hours. 
Are you dosing with any fertilizer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Matt69 said:


> Hopefully you get well soon,
> It looks like you got the tank perimeters looking good again, maybe cut the lighting schedule to 8 hours.
> Are you dosing with any fertilizer?
> 
> ...


I hadn't while in the hospital but I just measured out my macros as I did my wc yesterday.
1.40 grams kno3
0.13 grams KH2P04
1.7 grams K2SO4

I dose these as mounts twice a week

How would I redo my programming on the light to lower it to 7-8 hours, it's not on high power for long only 2 hours at 80% but I'm sure 12 hours at 40-60% is a lot as well. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

p0tluck said:


> I hadn't while in the hospital but I just measured out my macros as I did my wc yesterday.
> 1.40 grams kno3
> 0.13 grams KH2P04
> 1.7 grams K2SO4
> ...




In the app go into pro mode and select adit then you can select the circle that look like clocks, when there selected you can see the red tear drop with the Time you will be editing. You can move the clock to change time duration below the clocks are the color and intensity slides these will change the intensity of the time at which clock is selected. I’m not sure about a 55 gallon aquarium but unless you are injecting co2 you may not need to go over 50%, hopefully someone that has a 3.0 on a similar tank can jump in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Matt69 said:


> In the app go into pro mode and select adit then you can select the circle that look like clocks, when there selected you can see the red tear drop with the Time you will be editing. You can move the clock to change time duration below the clocks are the color and intensity slides these will change the intensity of the time at which clock is selected. I’m not sure about a 55 gallon aquarium but unless you are injecting co2 you may not need to go over 50%, hopefully someone that has a 3.0 on a similar tank can jump in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Before I updated the firmware I ran the light at 75% for 7.5 hours straight, with the new program its not as strong but it is on for 5 hours longer 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I am so sorry for your experience. My generic suggestion is that modern lights often offer way more power than we need.

Try a program where no color is above 50%, and total light is only 5-8 hours.


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

p0tluck said:


> Before I updated the firmware I ran the light at 75% for 7.5 hours straight, with the new program its not as strong but it is on for 5 hours longer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




I think you will be able to adjust the light back to 12 hours after you get your algae situated. After you get your tank balanced again hopefully you can adjust it back up. It going to take some consistency to get it cleared up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I am so sorry for your experience. My generic suggestion is that modern lights often offer way more power than we need.
> 
> Try a program where no color is above 50%, and total light is only 5-8 hours.





Matt69 said:


> I think you will be able to adjust the light back to 12 hours after you get your algae situated. After you get your tank balanced again hopefully you can adjust it back up. It going to take some consistency to get it cleared up.


This is the best I could do, my brain is scrambled from the stroke, in a very dark spot in my life, also I can't concentrate very well, Dr's said its normal and will come back after I heal up, I sure hope so max is 65% for 1.5 hours as I do have rotala rotundifolia that does require a bit stronger light. Ps the 56% is fixed [emoji23]








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

We come together on this forum to keep things alive, and sometimes that means forum members, so please just keep posting and sharing. My experience cannot compare, but taking care of aquatic life has helped me too. Plus my rescue stray cat.

Cheers and best wishes


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

The lower lighting should help, and I wish you a speedy recovery. 
Best of luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks like the green spot algae that I deal with lately. Got a handle on all the others but this stuff is a pain. I am low tech and before I started dosing PO4 the GSA would turn into a darn carpet almost. Right now its manageable but still there. 

I cut back on the lighting some and started running a siesta for about 2hrs with 7% lighting. This along with the extra phosphates seemed to do the trick for the most part. The snails/shrimps/otos help to keep things in check as well.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> We come together on this forum to keep things alive, and sometimes that means forum members, so please just keep posting and sharing. My experience cannot compare, but taking care of aquatic life has helped me too. Plus my rescue stray cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and best wishes





Matt69 said:


> The lower lighting should help, and I wish you a speedy recovery.
> Best of luck


Big thanks to you both for the speedy recovery wishes and ty for the help and advice, I can't look at this like a total downer, I learned alot the hard way but if it wouldn't of happened now it would of been way worse down the road so I'm a way I'm glad it happened when it did, now I can recover and fix the things I need fixed to live a long and healthy fulfilling life, already stopped smoking which I'm saving $750 a month on can prolly go co2 after I fully heal and get a new setup [emoji123][emoji123] , I can say that I am lucky that it wasn't as severe as it would have been further down the road, now I'll learn from it and take better care of myself so it don't happen again or I can try to prevent it from happening again anyways. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I am going to take a break from the feels, and go back to light levels.

Cold white, pure white, warm white: (20-50%), mix and match, vary each for fun.
Pink: (05-15%)
Blue: (00-02%)

Scale as necessary for a smaller or larger tank. 

I am discussing my program and schedule in other threads, but you should have fun with this light. Don't be afraid to hit Manual for a stunning photo and then go right back to your Pro mode program.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Quint said:


> Looks like the green spot algae that I deal with lately. Got a handle on all the others but this stuff is a pain. I am low tech and before I started dosing PO4 the GSA would turn into a darn carpet almost. Right now its manageable but still there.
> 
> 
> 
> I cut back on the lighting some and started running a siesta for about 2hrs with 7% lighting. This along with the extra phosphates seemed to do the trick for the most part. The snails/shrimps/otos help to keep things in check as well.


Yeah I'm looking into the seista but a bit confused how to add it or what it did exactly, I just updated the light not long ago I didn't even know there was an update till someone told me [emoji28], could you share your overview so I can see how it is programmed or a link to a video please and ty. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

p0tluck said:


> Yeah I'm looking into the seista but a bit confused how to add it or what it did exactly, I just updated the light not long ago I didn't even know there was an update till someone told me [emoji28], could you share your overview so I can see how it is programmed or a link to a video please and ty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I am bit challenged when it comes to getting stuff off the phones and onto the computer. 



I believe there are something like 10 program points, maybe 12 cant remember. If I remember correctly I have it set to turn on and ramp up from 0900-0930, steady at 0930-1130, ramp down 1130-1200, siesta 1200-1400, ramp up 1400-1430, steady from 1430-2030, ramp down for lights out at about 2100. 

If I come across video will post it.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Pro mode offers ten set points. I wish we had more, so I could do trapezoid shapes instead of triangles. With ten, I run three triangles, plus a long tail 01% blue for bedtime. I will share a screenshot, but I cannot get it to show the final color level, but you can guess from the graphic.

I will probably lower my levels in the near future, and make morning biggest, mid-day 3/4 of morning, and afternoon about 2/3 of morning (for my dirt setup). I vary the white levels just for fun so each peak looks slightly different.


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

This is how I have my siesta, I think the biggest part of a siesta is to allow the owner to view the tank in the morning and evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> Pro mode offers ten set points. I wish we had more, so I could do trapezoid shapes instead of triangles. With ten, I run three triangles, plus a long tail 01% blue for bedtime. I will share a screenshot, but I cannot get it to show the final color level, but you can guess from the graphic.
> 
> I will probably lower my levels in the near future, and make morning biggest, mid-day 3/4 of morning, and afternoon about 2/3 of morning (for my dirt setup). I vary the white levels just for fun so each peak looks slightly different.


I saw this in the program thread, looks interesting but I can't do multiple changes at once, I know when I ran 75% for 7.5 hours before pro mode I didn't have much algae issues at all, before I went to the hospital everything was getting so much better, but I guess if all fails I can just buy all new with better plants to start with, these plants were bought in very rough shape but at one point were very nice.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I didn't mean to suggest any big changes, just sharing. My tanks are small and low light. Cheers. Just glad you are continuing the conversation.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I didn't mean to suggest any big changes, just sharing. Cheers


Oh I know, before when I first started I was changing 10 things a week lol wondering why nothing worked [emoji28], I now know it takes a month or so of consistency to see if there's an improvement or not. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Yeah, boring changes are good. Otherwise you have no idea what effect is from which cause.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

You might be over complicating the light settings, you could just use the tropical plant option from the standard mode and reduce each % down proportionately to give you lower light. Reducing lights, restarting ferts and water changes should mean it springs back without much else needing doing. The plants are alive, so they'll all recover. The old leaves will stay tatty looking, but once enough new ones have grown in you can just trim off the old


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

tamsin said:


> You might be over complicating the light settings, you could just use the tropical plant option from the standard mode and reduce each % down proportionately to give you lower light. Reducing lights, restarting ferts and water changes should mean it springs back without much else needing doing. The plants are alive, so they'll all recover. The old leaves will stay tatty looking, but once enough new ones have grown in you can just trim off the old


I redid the light, it's only on for 8.5 hours now and max for 1.5 hours is 65%, 4 hours it's 55% other 2.5 hours its 25-40%, got the ferts in, yes I know they will grow back, I just know it's going to take a super long time to get it back to what it was, and yes the light was on manual full 24/7 the whole time I was in the hospital [emoji15], I'm just debating on using excel to help as an algecide or just let it go and see what happens 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Just saw this thread and wanted to add my positive thoughts and wish you a quick , great recovery . I had major heart surgery 2 years ago and I thought I would never get back to normal , but I did and so will you . As far as the tank goes , just be patient and it will come around .


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Also just saw this thread - thoughts and prayers on a full recovery. Friend of mine had a stroke about 1 year ago - been a learning experience on what she has had to go thru on her recovery journey (her journey continues). Based on what I have seen you type, I am guessing hand motor controls are working good (her left side was useless for some time). Myself, been living thru Stage 4 colon cancer since Dec 2016 - oh well.

As Leeatl stated above, the tank will recover. @Maryland Guppy went thru a pretty massive algae issue recently and from what I can see his recovery is pretty much complete. 

We are a definite community here - if you have some groupings that don't recover I'm sure many here would be willing to send you some new plants to play with.

Looks like you have had plenty of quality help with the light so I will not add to that.

Again, best wishes on a steady recovery - will be following along on this thread! Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Ty @Leeatl @Immortal1 for those wishes as well as everyone else , yes I was extremely lucky it wasn't as severe as it could have been, i wish you and your friends a speedy recovery as well, I won't be on restriction for ever I don't think but I have a few months of recovery from the surgery and the stroke to get strength back, as far as the algae I got some more snails yesterday and a group of otos, lowered the light intensity, still adding the same amount of ferts and will monitor from there. Much appreciated to everyone and best wishes to everyone in their health and wishing you speedy recoveries as well. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

